# Alternate Race Blog



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I am working on putting together an alternate race for use in 40K. This will entail the design of not only an army list, but the background, reason for being, and true character of the race as well. :headbutt:

I'll begin to enter in fictional elements shortly. Following that will be a taste of what I have in mind and a chance for the membership to critique my ideas, themes, and overall design.

Please, feel free to do the same. My son may give it a shot, and if we both succeed, I imagine that both armies will actually see the table top in physical form.

Wish me luck! :victory:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice! I always loved custom armies. Plus they're a blast to model!

-Dirge


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Race Overview

Race name are a tribal community of warriors and shamans who shun technology and embrace ritual and ceremony. The tribe is led by their spiritual leaders in all things. In appearance they might seem to resemble Centaurs of ancient terran legend, though that would not entirely be apt. 

In my own words... imagine a Dwarven Clydesdale Centaur.... Very stocky and barrelchested, with thick legs and hooves and a torsy and arms to match. 

I have ideas for explaining their appearance in the battles of the 40K universe, but those will take a little more time to flesh out before I ask for critique on them.

Anywho... following are a few bits I've come up with thus far. The army would be quite the elite force, as one might imagine of heavy shock troops. The units listed below are not all that you'll see in the end. I still have 6 more to go....


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*HQ Units Overview*

*Tribal Shaman*

```
HQ 0-1                   Cost: 145 + Wargear
W  B  S  T  W  I  A  Ld  Sv
5  3  6  6  4  4  4  10  3/4
```
Equipment: Spear of Fate, Greater Totemic Runes, Scale Armour
Special Rules: Furious Charge, Shaman (Psychic), Great Peace (Character and Unit will autopass any stat based test (except Psychic) and will never suffer ill effects for doing so - _Fearless, but will not take wounds from outnumber penalties_)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*Elite Units Overview*

*Race Elite name here*

```
Elite 4-10               Cost: 35 + Upgrades
W  B  S  T  W  I  A  Ld  Sv
4  2  5  5  2  3  2  9   3/6
```
Equipment: Greater Spear of Fate, Totemic Runes, Scale Armour
Special Rules: Scout, Furious Charge, Spirit Guide (Psychic)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*Troop Units Overview*

*Race Troop name here*

```
Troop 5+                 Cost: 25 + Upgrades
W  B  S  T  W  I  A  Ld  Sv
3  2  5  5  2  3  2  8   4/6
```
Equipment: Two CCWs, Totemic Runes, Carapace Armour
Special Rules: Scout, Furious Charge, Spirit Guide (Psychic)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*Fast Attack Units Overview*

*Race Fast Attack name here*

```
FA 4-8                   Cost: 25 + Upgrades
W  B  S  T  W  I  A  Ld  Sv
3  2  4  4  2  4  2  8   4/6
```
Equipment: Two CCWs, Totemic Runes, Carapace Armour
Special Rules: Scout, Fleet, Spirit Guide (Psychic)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*Heavy Support Units Overview*

*Race Heavy Support name here*

```
HS 0-2                Cost: 225 + Upgrades
W  B  S  T  W  I  A  Ld  Sv
4  2  8  7  4  3  4  10  3/6
```
Equipment: Hooves, Fists, and Horns, Scale Armour, Totemic Runes
Special Rules: Monstrous Creature, Scout, Furious Charge, Hatred, Breath Weapon (as Heavy Flamer)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*Race Specific Rules*

*Beasts *- All race units are classed as beasts and will suffer all penalties that would normally apply.

*Totemic Runes *- All race units will have at least a 6+ invulnerable save against shooting attacks

*Shaman/Spirit Guide *- Shamans and Spirit Guides are to be considered psykers in all respects. How they choose their powers differs from the norm as listed in the psychic overview following. The Spirit Guide is a squad upgrade for all race units and will cost double the value of a single member from that unit. (Elite would cost 70pts for a Spirit Guide, while Troop would cost 50pts) The Spirit Guide, as an upgrade, cannot bring the size of the race unit above it's maximum.

*Scout *- All race units may make a free 'scout' move at the beginning of the game before rolling to determine who goes first.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*Psychic Overview*

An HQ unit may cast two powers per turn, while an upgrade character may cast only one. The HQ knows all powers, while an upgrade character must choose two of the powers before the battle starts.

Ability: 

*Chain Misfortune *- d3 wounds with no armour saves per unit. May bounce to another unit within 6" on a 4+ (no additional test may be taken), and a third unit on a 6+. LoS 18"

*Portal of Altos *- Portal opens at location of caster during the caster's assault phase. Caster may not assault that turn. If caster is still alive at beginning of caster's next move phase, one non-vehicle/non-HS unit may enter from reserves via the Portal of Altos. The unit may not make a normal movement when it arrives, nor any special movement such as 'fleet', but may otherwise assault as normal.

*Heart of Altos *- The totemic runes of d3 units within 18" will be increased by 2 until the caster's next movement phase. 

*Fury of Brinarus *- Treat as a meltagun with a range of 18" - 2d6 pen within 9", Assault 1, AP2 (specifically not AP1)	

*Fields of Glory *- Treat any single terrain feature as clear terrain for the following turn. This will cancel Diff/Dangerous Terrain tests and nullifies any bonuses for cover for any units within the terrain, as if they were in the open.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

*Wargear Overview*

Wargear	 

*Totemic Runes *- Offer an 6+ invulnerable save against all shooting attacks. This is not a cover save, and does not work against mêlée attacks.

*Greater Totemic Runes *- As Totemic Runes, but offer a 4+ invulnerable save that also applies to mêlée attacks as well. Only HQs may carry GTRs.

*Spear of Fate *- All race warriors of rank are blessed with the gift of a weapon which has been consecrated by the Tribal Shaman in a ritual of protection that binds the Spear of Fate to the Warrior. This weapon is roughly of spear design, though it differs from one warrior to the next. The Spear of Fate counts as a two handed close combat weapon, granting a +1 attack bonus, and counts as rending. No other weapons may be used by any model carrying a Spear of Fate, as pride of ownership will not permit such a lack of respect. Only race HQ and Elite selections have earned the distinction of carrying such a weapon.

*Greater Spear of Fate* - As Spear of Fate, but confers a +1 Str bonus in mêlée.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

One question: How do they travel through space? Do they open psychic wormholes that they can walk through or something?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow....

The original concept was of two drastically different cultures acting in a mutually beneficial symbiosis. While this race is physically strong with considerable psychic talent, another weaker, but more technologically advanced, race would provide the details on just how this race would manage to survive in the 41st millennium.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

seems cool, keep goin man.

a name would really help :biggrin:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I had a name.... Now, where did I put it, lol....


----------

